# Robo is in the Baptist hospital in Nashville



## KnightRider (Sep 11, 2009)

Heard that robo got sick last night while attending a convention in Nashville he got sick and had to go to the hospital. He already has several "stints" in his heart lets hope he gets well soon.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

KnightRider said:


> Heard that robo got sick last night while attending a convention in Nashville he got sick and had to go to the hospital. He already has several "stints" in his heart lets hope he gets well soon.


 Hope all is well with robo he is in are prayers


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I do appreciate the well wishes and prayers. 

Thursday evening around 11:00pm I had another heart attack after having had a wonderful evening with friends at Comfortech. I was taken to Baptist Hospital where another 5 stents were implanted and a bloodclot removed from my heart.

A special thanks to Bob Hutchinson (Heybob) and Jim Davis (Captain CO) for taking care of me before, during and after my attack. Thaks also to John Mills (Baldloonie) for getting my belongings to my wife while I was in the hospital.


----------



## jb8103 (Sep 24, 2009)

Brand new student in tech school here - mid-life career change. Looks to me like I'm joining up with a good bunch. Looking forward to getting to meet you guys.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I do appreciate the well wishes and prayers.
> 
> Thursday evening around 11:00pm I had another heart attack after having had a wonderful evening with friends at Comfortech. I was taken to Baptist Hospital where another 5 stents were implanted and a bloodclot removed from my heart.
> 
> A special thanks to Bob Hutchinson (Heybob) and Jim Davis (Captain CO) for taking care of me before, during and after my attack. Thaks also to John Mills (Baldloonie) for getting my belongings to my wife while I was in the hospital.


Glad to hear your doing okay now.
When I first read about your situation, I was sure it was brought about when someone cornered you at the buffet table and began badgering you about formicary corrosion of their coils. 
Stay healthy!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Glad to hear your doing okay now.
> When I first read about your situation, I was sure it was brought about when someone cornered you at the buffet table and began badgering you about formicary corrosion of their coils.
> Stay healthy!


Nah. Those are the ones I "give" heart attacks to:001_tongue:


----------

